# Looking to charter boat in Bahamas-Nov 2010



## TinaC (Mar 7, 2010)

Hello, My husband and I are going to Nassau in November and would like to charter a sail for 2-3 days to the Exumas and/or Abacos. Could anyone please offer me some advice as to who to book with. Thanks!


----------



## adamavis (Sep 22, 2009)

have a look at Location de Voiliers Navtours | Croisières sur Voiliers


----------

